# Does anyone use stevia?



## Guest (Jul 14, 2000)

Hi all,This is not an ad even though it sounds like one. Since everyone has just been talking about carbs I was wondering if any use stevia for a sweetener? I have used nothing else for nearly 3 years. I am diabetic. It has a slight licorice flavor but I use it mainly in decaffeinated iced tea and it is not noticeable, especially if you add lemon. I think I'm addicted to my decaf tea. You only need a quarter of a teaspoon or less in a large glass. The best brand to buy is "Wisdom of the Ancients" plain, not Plus. I find that the Plus and other brands are not as pure and have junky additives in with the stevia. Has anyone tried it? Do you like it? Have any good recipes? Next year I may grow my own if I remember to order the plants early enough.Southern


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2000)

I have not tried stevia, but it sounds good. I love licorice flavor. I'll pass this on to my Dad, he is diabetic. Thanks for the info. DeeDee


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2000)

Hi Southern,Thanks for the info on stevia. I had not heard of it either. I got it mixed up with a product called Splenda which has been available in Canada for about 7 years I think. My daughter's mother-in-law lives in Calgary, is diabetic and has used Splenda for several years. I don't think it is the same thing as stevia though. One of these websites has a place to order the seed from but says ordering the young plants are better. There is also a cookbook you can order on one of these sites. http://www.enteract.com/~jldavid/lowcarb/cooking/stevia.html http://www.stevianow.com/ http://www.datasync.com/sbe/stevia.html


----------

